# Sensor de presencia tsop1738 + pic



## POLLO45 (Oct 5, 2010)

hola me gustaria q me pudieran ayudar con el TSOP1738 en funcion de un sensor de presencia
,tengo el problema de tener una deteccion muy pequeña (de 0cm-15cm), esto lo hago con un pic 12f683 q manda a un led IR 
pulsos de 38khz durante 600us (aproximadamente) y luego no manda nada durante el mismo tiempo y asi infinitamente y en otra 
parte del circuito tengo el TSOP1738 conectado como lo dice su hoja tecnica

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/208/301092_DS.pdf

y anexando ala salida del pic un led a vcc como en este otro circuito

http://graigroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/tsop-1738-based-proximity-sensor.pdf

y lo raro es q hace un año un amigo consigio un kit con el TSOP1738, un led ir y un pic de avr de 8 pines y este detectaba 
desde 1cm hasta 1 m y con un tubo negro q limitaba la luz IR podria detectar hasta mas y el q yo hice solo detecta maximo 30 
cm pero con mucha interferencia (parpadea el led indicador) 

¿¿q puedo hacer?? ¿¿q estoy haciendo mal?? o mejor aun ¿me podrian pasar un circuito q detecte por lo menos 70cm usando los 
componentes antes mencionados?
la verdad es q quiero aprender como hacer esta deteccion y perfeccionar este circuito haciendo un sensor doble de presencia 
con pic hasta de 1m ""un hombre puede soñar"" jeje

anexo codigo ensambler del pic
y el diagrama q uso

eso es todo y espero una pronta respuesta gracias

PD:el transistor es el bc547 (pero igual creo q se puede simplificar este , simplemente colocando un potenciometro de 1k o 2k 
ala salida del pic luego al led IR)


----------



## POLLO45 (Oct 7, 2010)

ya no, ya encontre otro sensor uno mejor (el PNA4602) y solo necesito mandar pulsos de 38khz y ya, de todas formas gracias , creo jeje


----------

